# Toro 51992 won't start (made by Homelite for Toro)



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

I cannot get it to start at all. 
Air Filter looks just dandy.
No leaks.
Spark plug looks fine.
Everything seems as it should.

The only other info I have:
Engine Displacement-25cc
Family-6HCPS.0254AG

Parts manual
hxxp://powerparts.homedepot.com/MANUALS/TORO/3354-726.PDF

The spark is fine, checked it while spark plug was out and it ignited the gasoline just fine.

With the spark plug in it just does not even sputter to turn on.

It seems that when I pull on the starter recoil several times gas sprays out of the carburetor air intake.

Any ideas?

Thanks.-


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the exhaust for restriction. A plugged spark arrestor screen or possibly carbon build up in the exhaust port.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so for the information.

I took off the muffler, cleaned everything out, the spark arrestor screen was fairly clean, some carbon in the channel, cleaned out.

Tried it without the muffler and ... nothing ... not even a sputter, really has me baffled. :drunk:

Any other possibilities?

Thanks again.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

rirusshob said:


> I.....The spark is fine, checked it while spark plug was out and it ignited the gasoline just fine.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.-


fwiw, IPL looks more like an ECHO...
checked it while spark plug was out......
how did it ignite???

have you tried new plug ????


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

Tried several new plugs. RC4J, and RCJ6Y, I even tried a E3.12 Diamond Fire.




> how did it ignite???


I took the Spark plug out attached it to the cable placed it touching the cylinder head (spark plug thread) sprayed stating fluid on it, pulled the cord and it ignited the fluid.

I set the gap to 0.28 and it gives a nice spark jump. But it just does not even sputter when assembled.

Also Disconnected the Fuel Line. Emptied the Carb, sprayed some Starting fluid in carburator and NOTHING .... no sputter what so ever.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

how much compression does it have??


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

The compression taken up to max in three pulls is 80 lbs sq in.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> fwiw, IPL looks more like an ECHO...


Nope! That's not an Echo, it is a Homelite.

80 lbs is border line on the compression. Try a few drops of oil in the cylinder and then see if it will fire off, the oil will help boost the compression temporarily and if it starts and runs for a few seconds this way. You can safely assume that the compression is too low. Another thing to check for is a massive air leak into the crankcase.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

80psi is too low.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

I tried the drops of Oil but only got it to go to 90psi, and by your replies I figure that I need to replace at least the Piston Ring to see if I can get the PSI up.

What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Parts for this trimmer may not be overly expensive, but it still may not be a cost effective repair. Generally if the ring has significant wear, then there will be wear in the cylinder as well. 

It could be that the piston ring is stuck in the ring land of the piston and only needs to be cleaned up. You can try spraying some sea foam deep creep into the cylinder and letting is soak for a day or two, this will loosen up any carbon that could be sticking the ring. This of course may or may not be the issue with your trimmer, but may be worth a try. You can usually tell if the ring is stuck by an inspection through the exhaust port with the muffler removed.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you *30yearTech* for pointing out all that information and the advice on the _sea foam deep creep_ which I will try!!!!

I have ordered a Ring, which as you said is not very expensive at all and try that. 

But since I have taken good care of this little trimmer in the past and just because it doesn't START AT ALL I willing to give it a little chance to come back. 

After I get that ring in I'll let you know. 

Thanks all of you for such a great input on the problem, I really appreciate it.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

> Another thing to check for is a massive air leak into the crankcase


.

Yes, there was a loss of compression down the side where the piston ring was STUCK. The side of the piston was full of carbon. 

I can almost be sure that this was the problem: Stuck Piston ring and maybe was cracked.

Dremel'd all carbon off, everything else looks good !!

Awaiting to receive the NEW piston ring to try it out.

I can't find a torque 'table' on how much for the cylinder head (assembly) screws when I get it back on, any one have an idea? 

Thanks for all the help.

Here is picture of piston ring.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

How much torque would the Cylinder assembly bolts have on this Trimmer?.

I can't find a REPAIR MANUAL for this trimmer.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.-


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot find any specs for this engine, which is made by Homelite. Torque it tight and I am sure you will be alright. Perhaps someone will come along with the specs. They are not listed on any of the parts or owners manuals that I found.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

* Finally* I got the Ring, this after a horrible experience with the *M&D Mower company*, had to order it from another supplier. Just beware.

Got the Ring installed, assembled it all back together and IT STARTED with the First PULL !!! :hat:

It is working like a charm.

I will get the Compression reading and post back.

Thank you all for all the help and pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

The first round of Compression testing was 155 psi, then another 160psi and 155psi. 

That is quite a big difference from 80psi when I started getting advise from this Great Forum.

Thank you.-:thumbsup:


----------



## treimers95 (Jul 4, 2010)

I just ran across this thread, after getting the very same Toro brushcutter at Goodwill.

One question - how did you measure the compression? 
A regular compression tester from an auto parts store? or is there some specific type you have to have for these smaller engines?

If you used a standard automotive compression tester, I'm assuming some type of adapter was needed to go from a regular spark plug down to the smaller trimmer one?

Also, what plug does this take? I'd already found that same Home Depot parts manual, but that doesn't list the plug type - if I want to replace with one from someplace else, I have to have the regular plug number. 

Not sure mine has the right plug in it....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A standard automotive compression tester will work on most small engines. No adapter should be needed for this engine. With the exception of a few (mostly 4 cycle) trimmer engines, most have 14mm spark plug threads, which is the most popular size that most automotive engines use.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

The plugs. RC4J, and RCJ6Y are fine, I even tried a E3.12 Diamond Fire.

I'm running the E3.12 Diamond Fire and it is working very well !!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rager (Jul 1, 2011)

Yo all, or in other words, howdy,

Good thread. Makes one think about looking at basics as the first step.

I also have acquired a Homelite/ Toro brushcutter. Looks spotless, supposed to have run without issues for a season. Eh, yeeeaaahhhh.

Did a compression test, best is 80psi. Soaked it overnight with some high powered carb-en-ator cleaner. The stuff that'll take your fingernails off. No gain in psi.

Then I tore the cylinder off it. F-ed. sheesh. Someone ran it on straight gas I guess. Piston material bonded to the cylinder wall, but I think I want to save it. It's a good, well built piece.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rager said:


> Yo all, or in other words, howdy,
> 
> Good thread. Makes one think about looking at basics as the first step.
> 
> ...


You can look up and order parts for this unit at the Homelite website.


----------

